# not a bad way to end the season



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Had a tentative trip canceled so we went fun fishing. All fish were over 30" sea lice, healthy and fat. Until next spring all my best !


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice fatties......Fish samitches all around.


----------



## Doogie1223 (Aug 4, 2010)

Great Job... Good way to end the season... We'll see you and Sam in the Spring!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish!


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

wow nice fish! Where did you go out of?


----------



## nylfish (Mar 30, 2009)

Andy , I saw Sam few weeks ago what a transformation from the days on the pier at N/B you did a good job brought up your son to be a fine young man


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

shelties1 said:


> wow nice fish! Where did you go out of?


Sam and I run a charter boat out of Deale Maryland. We fished a little north in shallow water. Wish we had more people on the boat so we could have kept more fish.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

nylfish said:


> Andy , I saw Sam few weeks ago what a transformation from the days on the pier at N/B you did a good job brought up your son to be a fine young man


Thanks, I am very proud of him. Like I have mentioned before the student has become the teacher.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

nylfish said:


> Andy , I saw Sam few weeks ago what a transformation from the days on the pier at N/B you did a good job brought up your son to be a fine young man




Thank ya the for the compliment nylfish, I am really sorry about this but any chance you could refresh my memory? Also cant wait for next season and many more great fishing stories ! 

Sam


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

turboandy said:


> Sam and I run a charter boat out of Deale Maryland. We fished a little north in shallow water. Wish we had more people on the boat so we could have kept more fish.


How deep were the fish when you mean shallow?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

bloodworm said:


> how deep were the fish when you mean shallow?


30-40'


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll have to catch up with you next summer then, I'm in Chesapeake Beach, and while the pier is fun, might have to go get a striper next summer


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

shelties1 said:


> I'll have to catch up with you next summer then, I'm in Chesapeake Beach, and while the pier is fun, might have to go get a striper next summer


Early spring and late fall for the cows. We already have partys booking for spring.


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

turboandy said:


> Early spring and late fall for the cows. We already have partys booking for spring.


Won't even have to be a cow for me, I'll be happy with one around 24". Good eatin fish. Mind you, I won't be complaining if I pull one in 30+ or better!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Nice fish Andy.
How is the family?


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

jcreamer said:


> Nice fish Andy.
> How is the family?


Good on this end JC. Sam sold his transam and got a vett. So far he has 430 rear wheel hp. That thing goes right along. You need to drive it, will remind you of your old hot rods. You guys have to go out with us next season. All my best to you and your better half old friend !


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Damn I started something didn't I..


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Those are some great looking fish! Congrats.


----------

